
Google Pixelbook – A High Performance Chromebook - vyrotek
https://store.google.com/product/google_pixelbook
======
RcouF1uZ4gsC
I think a major issue is what happens if Google locks your account for some
reason. There have been instances in the past where Google has locked the
account of a user for some TOS violations.

[http://m.gadgets.ndtv.com/mobiles/news/google-pixel-
reseller...](http://m.gadgets.ndtv.com/mobiles/news/google-pixel-resellers-
see-their-google-accounts-locked-for-violating-terms-of-service-1626948)

[http://m.washingtontimes.com/news/2017/aug/1/jordan-b-
peters...](http://m.washingtontimes.com/news/2017/aug/1/jordan-b-petersons-
youtube-account-locked-during-b/)

[http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-08-21/one-statistics-
prof...](http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-08-21/one-statistics-professor-
was-just-banned-google-here-his-story)

Given that Google has a propensity to lock you out of your account completely
if they suspect you violating TOS on any of their services, I would be very
wary of this device. Do you want this computer and anything you created with
it inaccessible because Google didn't like a video or blog post you made?

~~~
sergiotapia
I uploaded full seasons of a very old 90s cartoon and my account is disabled.
I cannot even purchase YouTube TV to try it out.

Of course, reaching out to support is moot - their RoboSupport sucks. I will
never purchase a Google product if I can help it and will steer clear of them
in any team setting where I can affect the decision.

~~~
victorhooi
Um, you realise you uploaded a bunch of (presumedly) copyrighted material to a
public video sharing site?

That would normally raise a bunch of red flags.

If you're stuck, there are dedicated support channels to actually talk to
people - or feel free to reach out to me (my non-work email is in my profile.)

~~~
samstave
Uhm, you realize they created a completely open bucket for public to upload
videos into and then put all the onus on the uploaders regardless? And they
are one of the richest companies on the planet, and they just shit on the
users, but allow freaking child porn and other disgusting content and then
also delete anything politically relevant if it invades a safe space....

Yeah - screw youtube and google. The onus is on their resources vs the
individual.

~~~
xenomachina
> Uhm, you realize they created a completely open bucket for public to upload
> videos into and then put all the onus on the uploaders regardless?

As opposed to what? If the city creates a public park and you decide to commit
a crime there, are you somehow no longer responsible?

------
bubblethink
I hate this trend of dumbing down product specifications. I don't know who
started it (probably Apple?), but everyone does it now. Like what fucking i5
or i7 processor ? Is the storage soldered even for the nvme option ? It
doesn't help that Intel keeps playing tricks with their naming either. i7 used
to be quad core, then it became dual core for thin laptops. Now they are back
to low freq quad core in some SKUs. For a $1k-$2k device which is supposed to
be the pinnacle of science with billions of transistors, they spend all of the
20 minutes they have on stage showing puppy and kid pictures.

~~~
colemannugent
I think the reason why things like this piss people like us off is because
this product isn't targeted at us.

"Normal" people don't care what is in a device as long as they can justify the
cost with the perceived value they see in the device.

For them the sticker saying "i7" on the laptop makes it a "top-of-the-line"
laptop and justifies the cost as they expect to pay more for "top-of-the-
line".

~~~
013a
I don't think this product is targeted at anyone. Their commercial during the
keynote showed a skateboarding teenager using the pen, a couple watching a
movie on the couch with the laptop propped up on the coffee table, someone
editing video, children playing with it... Google doesn't even know who to
market this thing at.

This product does not convey thought or design. It screams "hey we built
another expensive chromebook because I guess we have to."

------
dchuk
Interesting that there is no reference to targeting developers/coding at all
for this device. Seems targeted at creatives with the Pen and Lightroom/etc on
it. Other than that, none of the example apps it can support seem to me to
really require "high performance" at all.

Which is too bad, because it's a pretty device. Just seems like it's in a
weird uncanny valley where it's probably way too much horsepower for most of
those apps (documents, instagram, etc) and way too inflexible for true high
performance stuff (coding, 3d modeling, video/photoshop stuff, etc) because
you can't install anything.

~~~
robert_foss
Personally I'd love to have a dev Chromebook.

The software stack running on it is second to none.

Even the BIOS is light-years ahead any Windows/Linux box. As for OSX I'm not
familiar with the boot process.

~~~
Romanulus
The BIOS of a system has not once ever factored into my decision making about
a tech purchase. Please elaborate...?

~~~
orbitingpluto
1) If you can't disable Secure Boot you might not be able to boot an
alternative non-Windows operating system.

2) Some tablets use a 32-bit UEFI while supporting a 64-bit operating system.
Nobody supports that. You're stuck with Windows again.

3) Can you turn on Wake On Lan features on the desktop? I played with
geoproximity on my phone to send wake up packets when I got within 200m of
home.

4) Can you disable Intel's Trusted Platform on your computer? Many people
don't trust having an undocumented system in total control of their computer.

------
fgblanch
As a Chromebook user for almost a year now (since December 2016, using a pixel
2 LS) I can't be more excited about a computer like this. My only regret on my
current computer has been not been able to use containers properly (i used rkt
and not docker) because of kernel restrictions but now this should be solved
with ChromeOS kvm support.

Imagine the performance of being able to run Android apps thought for much
less powerful processors(Mediatek ARMs) in an i7 chip. While on the Mac you
are using chromified version of the webapps (electron) which eat all the RAM.

Also a lot of android apps are very innovative versions of desktop computer
ones ( for example adobe ideas, now Illustrator) That you are not able to run
on a Mac.

The filesystem perfectly integrated with the cloud is another advantage.

In addition, Chrome OS is as simplified as a phone, which removes much of the
legacy complexity in current OS.

And in case you are missing anything, the project crouton allows you to run a
fully functional linux system. (Now probably even better thanks to the KVM+
wayland integration support
[https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromiumos/platform/crosvm...](https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromiumos/platform/crosvm/+/837b59f2d97b005ef84ac36efa97530c1bbf2a79/README.md))

I total win for me

~~~
Sodman
As a Pixel 2 LS owner, crouton user and fan of ChromeOS: I'm not as hyped
about this laptop as I thought I'd be... The high end model costs more than
the LS did, but still sports 16GB Ram, and a slightly newer i7 processor. The
SSD upgrade to 512 is awesome (the 64 on the LS can be a struggle), but you
lose a bunch of battery life too.

The pen doesn't do much for me, neither does the google assistant button.
Although the tablet mode is a nice option, I just don't see it being worth the
upgrade.

Most importantly, they killed the light-bar. Those monsters.

~~~
fgblanch
> Most importantly, they killed the light-bar. Those monsters.

I do love the light bar. Is the kind of details mac used to have (breathing
led, magsafe, battery level indicator,...) that make some models special

For me the reasons to switch would be:

\- Containers (and a lot of storage to use containers) \- Wayland integration
(xiwi is terribly slow, and while now I'm kind of happy witching between
gnome/chromeos it would be handy to have everything in the same desktop) \-
Pen / tablet mode. coool!

The assistant button I don't care either.

------
minivan
Here's a youtube promo video for those of us in Europe:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umhPrOo47-A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umhPrOo47-A)

The link in the post redirects to the Google store that only shows a
Chromecast. Oh well.

~~~
hexrcs
I'm curious why Google doesn't sell its Chromebooks in Europe? Is it because
of some EU regulations or it's just Google that's not willing to expand its
Chromebook territory here? I can definitely see the market here.

~~~
vesak
Perhaps some current or upcoming EU regulation (GDPR anyone?) will stop them
from milking their users.

Is it the whole Europe though, or just the smaller countries?

------
nikolaj
I bought an ASUS c302 Chromebook for $500 earlier this year, and somehow this
doesn't seem that different. More CPU/RAM (does this matter on a chromebook),
and maybe a pen. The c302 has a pretty high res display, does the flip thing
and is a touch screen, runs all day, and boots in a couple seconds. The case
feels a bit flimsy, but withstood the rigors of my 6yo twins wrestling over it
on a road trip to play the next netflix show...

..which btw is a great consumer feature. Being able to run Android Netflix on
a laptop and download shows in offline mode.

~~~
Filligree
I really suspect they partnered with Asus for this one, yeah.

Which should be a good thing. I love my C302CA.

------
zitterbewegung
I'm not sure why Google tries to make a really expensive version of their
Chromebooks . If this came out before the new iPad Pro's and Surface laptops
it might be compelling to buy. But, if I want a walled garden experience I
would choose an iPad Pro. And if I want a real keyboard with a stylus there is
the Surface Book and many others. It is even competing with the lower end
Chromebooks due to the price.

It would be a great laptop for someone that likes Linux but then you are
probably going to overwrite ChromeOS with whatever you want.

EDIT: Meant to say Surface laptop not surface book.

~~~
dabockster
> I'm not sure why Google tries to make a really expensive version of their
> Chromebooks.

I'm guessing they're going after the "idiot boss" market who will eat this up
if given the chance.

~~~
PaulHoule
Also media attention. Places like toms hardware seem to drool over 'flagship'
phones such as the Fire Phone, Essential Phone, etc.

Google Home and Nest devices are also over expensive and over designed. I
mean, Johnson Controls has been making smart thermostats for 30 years!

The trouble with that strategy is there is just one company that seems to
profit from expensive and overdesigned hardware and we know who that is.

~~~
dabockster
> there is just one company that seems to profit from expensive and
> overdesigned hardware and we know who that is

Lockheed Martin with the F-35 project? Because it's so hot that it takes my
breath away.

------
colemickens
I'm disappointed that the 16GB models aren't ready and that they didn't
announce (or open up any additional documentation) about crosvm or Project
Termina.

They didn't even highlight that this is the first Chromebook to have a non-
Chromebook keyboard... The keyboard looks aimed directly at developers.

I really hope the Chromium wiki releases some new documentation soon.

(If anyone has gleaned more details about Termina from Chromium git logs or
has other speculation, I'd love to know /read more about it. Thanks)

~~~
pa7ch
I've been trying to track the termina project (along with the KVM and
vm_launcher bits). From what I can glean: termina is a minimal flavor chromeOS
designed to be run with the vm_launcher that will support OCI based
containers. I have no idea how the UI will look around it or be exposed. The
virtio wayland stuff requires support from the guest VM and termina has it.
Tatl and tael are just the x64 and arm flavors of termina.

So as a developer you could easily spin up your own VM (I guess without a GUI)
to mess around with, but use a single instance of termina to launch a bunch of
container based linux apps for yourself so you don't run out of ram launching
tons of vms.

This is a bit of speculation on my part mostly from picking through docs and
commits messages. I'm not sure how it will all come together. I'd be
completely sold on a NVMe pixelbook once I see some announcements or
commitment to something like this for developers.

~~~
fgblanch
Maybe Project Termina is what they use at Google CLoud?
[https://cloud.google.com/container-optimized-
os/docs/](https://cloud.google.com/container-optimized-os/docs/)

------
hnnsj
Forgive my ignorance, but when I was introduced to the Chromebook concept a
few years ago, it was basically supposed to be a cheaper "thin" (not
physically necessarily but spec-wise) computer mostly running web apps. Now
they're instead high-end laptops. Are they no longer about running mostly web
apps, or what? What changed in the last couple of years? Why is this hardware
needed? I don't get it.

~~~
Filligree
Now they run Android apps as well.

Also, the web changed; there are webapps that require gigabytes of memory out
there, such as Gmail.

All respect to Google, I use a Chromebook for offline writing and general
browsing and it's wonderful, but I agree that I'm not seeing the use-case for
this one yet.

Maybe they'll port Android Studio to it? That might be pretty nice.

------
chrissnell
What's the experience like for Linux-on-Chromebook these days? Can I expect
hardware support that's equal of what I get with a Lenovo T470s?

~~~
Nightshaxx
It's pretty great (I don't have one, but I have heard universal positivity for
it) That said, you loose a lot of the security features that come with a
Chromebook when you enable Dev mode.

~~~
beagle3
Does it still take one wrong key press at the wrong time during boot to delete
all local files when in dev mode?

------
Radial3D
My initial observations:

* 12.4" 2400x1600 (235 ppi) is great

* Battery life looks good at "up to 10 hours"

* 4 Mics for noise cancelling is interesting

* $99 for the pressure sensitive Pixelbook Pen seems steep

* Core i5 options ship in 3-4 weeks

* Core i7/16GB/512 SSD option puts you on a waitlist

* Fully spec'd out: i7, Pen, and Preferred Care is $1997

* Why only two USB-C ports?!

~~~
cuu508
My initial observations:

* bezel

~~~
notatoad
it's a convertible tablet. they all have huge bezels, because that's where you
put your thumbs.

~~~
stupidcar
How big are these thumbs supposed to be? Because the screen on this thing
looks like a postage stamp in the middle of a football field.

~~~
notatoad
This guys thumbs don't look freakishly large to me, and they can only
partially grip the side bezel:

[https://cdn.vox-
cdn.com/uploads/chorus_asset/file/9379055/jb...](https://cdn.vox-
cdn.com/uploads/chorus_asset/file/9379055/jbareham_170921_2006_0384.jpg)

------
vyrotek
Who is the target audience for a $1k Pixelbook? How much friction will there
be to try and use it as a dev laptop?

I'm in the market but at the moment I'm more attracted to something like the
SurfaceBook for something I can dev on, have a pen, and watch stuff in tablet
mode.

~~~
Filligree
Well, there's Termux, but I don't think this is any good for developing on
yet. Maybe once Android Studio is ported?

------
duxup
As a fan of my Chromebook Plus ... I'm kinda lost on what more you do at that
price / performance other than being able to multitask a few more apps and
tabs.

It's not like there is much in the way of high performance demanding
applications on ChromeOS.

~~~
alkonaut
Either these apps are already predicted to arrive or google will make sure
they do. I can't see why Google would want people to do computing on their own
machines though.

This looks a lot like an attempt to grab some would be MacBook buyers that are
unhappy with the latest models.

~~~
JCzynski
>I can't see why Google would want people to do computing on their own
machines though.

[https://www.cnet.com/forums/discussions/unable-to-set-
defaul...](https://www.cnet.com/forums/discussions/unable-to-set-default-
browser-in-windows-10-except-edge/)

------
bischofs
There is a lot of comments in here confused with chromeOS and all the
justification for an expensive machine that doesnt really run that much
software.

I agree with most of the sentiment and I think they should just keep the nice
UI but switch to a debian distro so that devs and some creatives could use all
the linux software if they know how to install it. I would use the crap out of
a google UI debian distro.

------
leephillips
The point of these things is to install real Linux on them. The hardware is
excellent and they make great laptops for doing real work. Here are some notes
about installing Xubuntu on the 2013 model. I hope some of this transfers to
newer models:

[https://lee-phillips.org/pxsetup/](https://lee-phillips.org/pxsetup/)

------
millstone
What's the actual chip used - HQ, U, or Y series? Odd they call it "high
performance" but don't publish even the clock speed.

~~~
fgblanch
Wired says it is Y series: [http://www.wired.co.uk/article/google-pixelbook-
release-date...](http://www.wired.co.uk/article/google-pixelbook-release-date-
uk-price-specs-pre-order)

So according to the intel website it should be this one:
[https://ark.intel.com/products/95441/Intel-
Core-i7-7Y75-Proc...](https://ark.intel.com/products/95441/Intel-
Core-i7-7Y75-Processor-4M-Cache-up-to-3_60-GHz)

~~~
bryanlarsen
And it's fanless, so more likely to throttle. They're calling it "high
performance" but that might be a bit of a stretch, at 4.5W the latest iPads
will probably run rings around it.

------
usaphp
This landing page is incredibly laggy on my mid 2015 Retina MBPRO, scrolling
is super annoying.

~~~
roselan
Out of the US the landing page redirects you to the chromecast one.

------
malkia
Will it run crouton? That's all I need :) (oh, and proper "xorg", because
"xiwi" is not as fast).

~~~
VikingCoder
I prefer GalliumOS.

~~~
malkia
Thanks for that - it could be an even better choice!

~~~
VikingCoder
The subreddit for it is quite nice:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/GalliumOS/](https://www.reddit.com/r/GalliumOS/)

------
jamespo
"Proper" crouton, not getting beeped at, waiting for boot delay & sacrificing
security etc would be the only way this could be compelling.

~~~
Finch2193
what are the drawbacks of the current crouton implementation making giving you
pause?

~~~
jamespo
What I list really, having to put the laptop into dev mode.

My mrs accidentally wiped crouton by following the prompts to take it out.

------
hysan
For a high end products, one of the things I will splurge on is warranty since
I tend to keep bigger purchases on a much longer update cycle. Considering
Google's reputation for poor customer service, I took at look through their
"Preferred Care" addition to see what it actually does.[1] The terms seem
pretty comparable but one thing stood out:

* We'll protect your laptop for two years ... through our service provider, __Assurant __.

Now this scares me as:

1\. The number of complaints against Assurant that I've heard from Project Fi
compatible phone owners is a big red flag. (I'm a Fi user so I frequent those
circles.)

2\. Separating repair and customer support is bound to lead to communication
issues.

3\. 3rd parties are not going to go above and beyond with making you feel like
a valued customer. There is nothing in it for them after all.

For this reason alone, I would not buy a Pixelbook.

[1]
[https://store.google.com/magazine/preferred_care#4b4ba03b5f5...](https://store.google.com/magazine/preferred_care#4b4ba03b5f5cc2f3)

------
mtgx
What I'd like to know is if the support for this is still 5 years (I believe
that's what's promised for Chromebooks), or more, and also if Google ends to
use Ryzen APUs in the future, too.

Google with its architecture-agnostic OS has zero reasons to maintain Intel's
monopoly for yet another platform.

------
math0ne
The thing this doesn't explain is what you need the performance for on a
chomebook....

------
methodin
My crappy Chromebook is honestly the most pleasant out of all the laptops I
have ever used. I would like to be able to load software on it but that's it's
only shortcoming. ChromeOS is actually the best overall experience for me -
especially since I do most of my work via SSH and vim. Not sure this solves
much for me unless dev-mode linux is first-class, then it might be worth
looking at.

------
planetjones
I have no faith left in google as a provider of products. Switzerland is their
European hub apparently but they never bothered selling the pixel phone here.
Same with the link above. It’s region specific and there’s no mention of the
pixelbook. Google obviously feel a country where over 1000s of their employees
work is not a priority. Hence why I stick to apple products.

------
thinkythought
Any updates on ever getting these serviced ever? last i checked google
wouldn't even repair screens or other issues on the pixel 1/2

Also... Why is the pixel 2 still $700 on ebay now that this is out? I kinda
want one, but not for more then $400. The inflated value of these years out is
worse than macbook pros which is... amazing

------
Touche
What's interesting to me about this marketing page is how little ChromeOS is
mentioned. I'm probably reading too much into it, but could it mean the long-
predicted pivot towards Android being the OS? Or is it an attempt to remove
focus from the operating system (because it's the web, after all)?

------
fludlight
The base model is Core i5/8gb ram/128gb ssd. That's the same specs that I got
on my MacBook Air in 2013 for ~$1300. Four years and the only improvement is a
slight drop in the price and nvme. Btw, 128gb is woefully inadequate of this
thing is going to sync pictures and video from your phone.

------
d3ckard
I don't really see what is the point - no new use cases, so why the power?
Does Google do it only to have a premium product in the portfolio, or are they
trying to access new market segment? And if it's supposed to be more
universal/pro machine, why only 2 usb ports? Connectivity is the key.

------
aknosis
How much cheaper does this need to be to capture any market share from a
traditional laptop user?

I think I would bite at $500.

~~~
Filligree
It's basically an up-specced Asus C302CA, as far as I can tell.

Those also come in $500 versions, that's the one with the m3 CPU. I don't
think you'd lose much; still has the Android apps and such.

------
ElijahLynn
I like this hardware, especially the built in assistant and convertible mode
with pen but 2 things I would like improved:

1) No mobile radio for Project Fi data-only SIM 2) 720p camera (like that it
is 60fps though), really wish it would be at least 1080p

------
hughes
Is there a supported way to run non-android games (esp. my steam library) on a
chromebook yet?

I want to want this chromebook, but I also want to be able to play games from
my library while travelling. Even just games with linux support would be
great.

------
baybal2
41 Whr battery

That is so so, my atom based vivobook has 60 just to last real world 10h of
intensive use

------
superbaconman
What's with the third button on the lower left? Is it somehow hooked up with
google assistant? Why not just integrate that with tab? I really liked having
only ctrl and alt down there.

------
lostmsu
Does every single new product from <insert company name> deserve its place
here? There's nothing in this laptop out of the ordinary.

------
jrs95
Goddammit, all I want is 32GB of RAM in something like this. If Intel isn't
going to get around to doing LPDDR4 anytime soon, AMD should.

------
fictionfuture
Are you guys crazy? This is a great computer, in case you didn't notice it's a
tablet AND a laptop AND it runs Android.

As a long time Apple guy and mobile web dev, I can tell you this has several
development advantages. I'm sure it will let you use Chrome development
tethering to test and debug on Android devices.

I'm also a big fan of the Android ecosystem as it isn't a walled garden, a
clear advantage for developers.

~~~
michel-slm
I'm tempted by this (had the previous 2015 Chromebook Pixel, ran great except
storage is limited, which this version fixed, and the battery is now dying).

I've just splurged on some hardware this year though, but keeping an eye for
this and hope that with Google's Pixel strategy they're now serious about
hardware (yearly refresh etc.).

------
hobarrera
Link in op is "unavailable in my country". Anyone have a non region-locked
reference to this?

------
alexozer
I'd consider replacing my Linux MacBook Pro with it if only its screen was
larger than 12 inches.

------
bhouston
Is there is a docking station that allows me to drive 4K monitor(s) from it?
THat would be amazing.

------
plg
whatever happened to the Chrombooks with cellular data built-in, and no—limit
data plans worldwide (or was it US-wide?) for a nominal fee? I feel like if
they brought that back it would sell like hotcakes.

------
vesak
Do they lock out also paying customers, i.e. those with a gsuite account?

------
koiz
When will google learn. I don't want a search button in place of caps lock.

idiots.

~~~
Filligree
Um, there's a config option for that. You can set it to be Ctrl instead. Like
God intended.

Or you can turn it into escape, if you're that sort of person.

Or... I _suppose_ you could make it lock...

~~~
koiz
Never existed on the nexus 9, pixel c or 2015 pixel chrome book.

Not every 'chromebook' is the same.

~~~
Filligree
The first two you named are Android tablets, not Chromebooks.

The last one, I'm not sure. Perhaps it didn't at the time?

~~~
koiz
The first two started the trend of the search button. The last one did not
have the option and other chrome books that share this search key are hit and
miss. Just another reason to stay away from Chrome OS features
disappear/appear on a whim or never exist at all.

------
amalag
$1000 for a laptop with a 12" screen. But its ultra thin!

------
horsecaptin
What sort of privacy guarantees come with a Google Device?

~~~
dabockster
Absolutely none.

Source: Ran a Nexus 5 for a few years and found out about Google Location
History after I traded it in for an iPhone.

~~~
Twirrim
Oh, you mean just like the iPhone does too?

[http://www.iclarified.com/36198/how-to-view-the-location-
his...](http://www.iclarified.com/36198/how-to-view-the-location-history-of-
your-iphone)

FWIW, you can disable location tracking on Android phones too.

~~~
millstone
Android phones send your location history to Google. iPhone location history
stays on the phone. That's the key difference.

~~~
dabockster
This exactly. Android phones can't do a thing without connecting to some
privacy-invading cloud service.

And yeah, I've tried Replikant. Nice proof of concept, but not usable.

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
Try LineageOS without GApps. More usable, but contains driver blobs.

------
Wheaties466
Is anyone else excited to see how this will run on Linux?

------
qbaqbaqba
"We aren’t in your country yet" Oh well then.

------
oldgun
Feels like really decent hardware to run Linux on.

------
aug-riedinger
Shall be a nice linux-ready laptop then!

------
plg
can you use it without an internet connection? e.g. on a plane without wifi?

~~~
Filligree
Sure.

Some web apps will even work, though Android apps are a fair bit more
reliable. Otherwise it works as well as any browser under those conditions.

------
purplezooey
No IPS screen??

------
z3t4
Web apps!

------
napa15
I dont know why anyone would buy this unless the pen drawing experience is a
lot better than on the Surface Pro and Ipad Pro and you're primarily an
artist. The Surface Pro has a real OS with Windows on it, I'm sure somebody
will hack the Pixelbook to allow Linux but it will probably have a bunch of
stuff removed and unsupported then. It makes zero sense to buy this locked
down device for 1k as far as I'm concerned.

~~~
craftyguy
Well, for one, it doesn't run windows.

~~~
201709User
We are trying to list features, not defects.

~~~
zeta0134
Speak for yourself. A lot of members in this community, myself included, find
being locked to a Windows workstation for any task to be a misfeature and a
defect. Option are good! I'm not sure if the Pixel is a particularly
attractive option, but I'll welcome any new competition that can help dissolve
the Microsoft lock-in problem.

~~~
NiveaGeForce
> that can help dissolve the Microsoft lock-in problem.

So that you can have a Google lock-in problem.

------
Jerry2
>Pixelbook

They now have the same branding as Apple's Macbook.

~~~
xigency
This seems like a successor to the Google Pixel [1] whose name was eclipsed by
the Google Pixel smartphone.

[1] See here: [https://www.amazon.com/Google-Chromebook-Laptop-Screen-
Proce...](https://www.amazon.com/Google-Chromebook-Laptop-Screen-
Processor/dp/B00CK2AAWY)

------
pibefision
In 6 months it could be obsolete, like any other Nexus phones.

~~~
cowmoo728
I put galliumos (ubuntu with some tweaks for the hardware) on the last google
chromebook pixel i5 and I've been using it since release. It's solid hardware,
just like this one.

However, I don't think I would get another since the keyboard not having
proper function keys gets pretty annoying.

~~~
Filligree
You can change make them act like function keys by default, if you want. I
don't think I'd want a laptop with two rows.

------
dabockster
> High Performance

> Chromebook

Pick one, not both.

~~~
Scirra_Tom
What aspect of it is not high performance?

~~~
dabockster
The fact that it's hard to install a non-Google OS on it without having dev
mode warn you on every boot.

